
Startup Stories, the Netflix Special Ep.1 - curtiscolly
https://medium.com/@curtiscolly/startup-stories-the-netflix-special-2096372d2947
======
kristinanicole
nice

~~~
curtiscolly
Thanks kristinanicole. Ep.2 is coming soon :)

